# Name suggestions please



## MagicBracken88 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, i have just bought a 6 month old NF colt by lovelyill high jack out of fernyknap laura

here is a pic - he is bay roan










Any ideas for a name for him?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow how gorgeous, sorry i am hopeless at names, lol,


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh he is handsome! Romeo?

Leena


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi , A good name would have been Ruby but doesnt suit a colt obviously so what about Pepper?Thats all i can think of apart from Austin or Lenny.

Hope you find a suitable name!
Vicky


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

what about Sam? or Oscar? Oscar is quite a cheeky little name and he looks like a cheeky little man!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

How about Bracken as I notice your forum name.


----------



## bulldozer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

How about Chester


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i think hes so cute ..romeo is a nice name :thumbup1:


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

AAAWWW He is sooo handsome!

Definately something unusual i would suggest!

Tupelo or something a bit more rugged like Cash!

The Lady Loves Cash-mere good show name dont know why im giving all my good ideas away haha!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry no name's but he's lovely xx


----------



## miragewho (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi here is silly name what about sissor or trolley as in sissor jack, trolley jack.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Smoke N Cedar? 
Cedarsmoke?

Ember?

WoodsFaun? (a faun is a mythic creature)

BrackenBurn? 
a play on words - a burn is a burbling stream, but it also flashes back to his deep-red burning-coal coat

the classic Coaly-Bay? 
a wild horse memorialized by E T Seton, who refused to be broken - 
Flipkart.com: Wild Animal Ways: Ernest Thompson Seton: Books Buy Coaly Bay The Outlaw in India


----------



## HookedonHorses (Aug 25, 2009)

aw how cute!

How about:

Midnight
Morgan
Santa
Surf Dancer
Leo


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is gorgeous

Knave
Flute
Wizard (or Whizz)
Jackanory(!)
Kicker (hopefully he won't be!) maybe Kicks or Kix for short
Harley
Ra
Loki
Flynn
Galileo


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

bump............


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

He looks pretty western to me! I'd name him Cash.


----------



## Lance (Dec 11, 2009)

How about 'Hijack'

Lance :thumbsup:
Our Thoughts On Neddies & Doggies


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

Aww he's a cutie!

Hmm how about...

Dusty
Blade
Copper

...I don't know, I'm useless with names, I find myself looking on google when I need one! lol


----------



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

What about Elvis?


----------



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

Or what about Elliot?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How about Ralph,Dusty,Olly,Brecon.*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Prophet, Deacan, Dexter?


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

the only name i can come up with as im addicted to the film is Twilight


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re rockRomantic -
> _ Prophet, Deacan, Dexter? _


do U mean _ Deacon? _ or _ Deagan? _ 
just curious, LOL... 
--- terry


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

He is so hansom 

Hmmm Jack, Elvis, Flicker (always wanted to name a roan that lol), Basil, Todd, Oscar  Im not very good with names either! lol


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

how about hansom? he is very handsome!
When I was a stable girl we had a bit of a tradition where we named horses from the area they came from or one of the people who sold him. My little babe was called Burnley! 
We had a huge shire cross called Roscoe - that was a pretty good name.


----------



## firefoxgirl (Dec 21, 2009)

aww bet you were really excited when you got him, what about L J ? then his name can be a little ice breaker as people may ask you what it stands for then you can say his full name, L J would be a pretty good stable name ... good luck in picking one , its hard work isn't it lol xx :001_tt1:


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

How about Frodo or Bilbo Baggins (I used to have a Bilbo Baggins!).


----------

